# South Bend lathe parts interchange



## silverhawk (Dec 28, 2018)

I did a bone headed move. I was curious to know if a heavy 10 lathe headstock would fit my junior/wide 9", so I bought one. The lathe bed is a bit narrow, but it does fit. My problem is that the headstock was an under drive. Does anyone know what beds are a direct fit for a 10l/10r lathe headstock? For example, a 13" lathe bed, would that swap out?


----------



## dlane (Dec 29, 2018)

Think about the tailstock also


----------



## derf (Dec 29, 2018)

13"...no, the bed is wider.


----------



## silverhawk (Dec 29, 2018)

dlane said:


> Think about the tailstock also



You are correct. The carriage, bed, headstock, and tailstock. But it seems like those are a little easier to find right now. I'm not finding the bed.



derf said:


> 13"...no, the bed is wider.



Arg! I was hoping to be able to expand my searches.. There used to be a set of web pages that talked about parts interchange for South Bend, but I have not been able to find it.


----------

